# want to paint my mariner 25hp 2-stroke BLACK!



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Degrease the exterior.
Wash with soap and water.
Sand with 320 grit
Wipe clean
Prime bare metal.
Paint

http://continuouswave.com/maintenance-logs/paintSkeg/


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

I recommend putting a few coats of metal etching primer (the green or yellow stuff) on if your dealing with bare metal. If the gray paint is in good shape without corrosion or chipping you will notice under the new paint then you might be able to use that as a base coat and just clean that, sand and spray.

BTW, are you going to paint the cowl too and rebadge it as a merc or are you just going to have a half black mariner like the newer ones?


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

the block(powerhead) is stamped mercury anyhow.......so....if youre trying to convert your mariner to a merc, just take the cowl off and paint with black, then paint the cowl(scuff a lil bit so the paint will stick).....

i have to ask.......WHY?? nothing wrong with mariner....id be less inclined to buy a mariner with a "shitty" merc "lookalike" paintjob than a mariner with a few battelscars that runs great.......just pointing out the long term effects....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I believe Mariner was a Yamaha/Mercury partnership created to compete with Johnson/Evinrude's multiple brand marketing. I believe Yamaha made the 25 HP motors. Have you checked to see what manufacture's parts your motor is compatible with? I had a late 80' Mariner 25 with bad stickers. I put the Yamaha sticker pack on it to freshen it up. This made sense because the block was stamped with the Yamaha logo and all of the parts were exactly the same as the same year Yamhaha motor.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

depends on the year model....

the 25/30, 40's, 60's were yama-hatsu cross breeds before tohatsu was mainstream...80's model year range..

the 20/25 mariner pictured above was all merc...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I believe Mariner was a Yamaha/Mercury partnership created to compete with Johnson/Evinrude's multiple brand marketing. I believe Yamaha made the 25 HP motors. Have you checked to see what manufacture's parts your motor is compatible with? I had a late 80' Mariner 30 with yamaha 25 stickers. I put the Yamaha sticker pack on it to freshen it up. This made sense because the block was stamped with the Yamaha logo and all of the parts were exactly the same as the same year Yamhaha motor.


My 97' Mariner 25hp 2-stroke is stamped by mercury marine and has same block, controls, lowerunit, parts, and propellers made the same as 25hp mercury 2-strokes.

I think Yamaha stop doing it with Mariner after 1994 or 95' I believe then mercury takes over from there.

My 25 mariner runs like a new motor and just wanted to paint black to match my LT15 white/black theme.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Good info. I learned something. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------

